# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  Cloud-based robot grasping with the google object recognition engine, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

Cloud-based robot grasping with the google object recognition engine

2013

----------


## Airicist

"Cloud-Based Robot Grasping with the Google Object Recognition Engine"

by Ben Kehoe, Akihiro Matsukawa, Sal Candido, James Kuffner, Ken Goldberg

----------


## Airicist

Large-scale data collection with an array of robots

Published on Mar 8, 2016

"Google is using machine learning to teach robots how to grasp random objects"

by Frederic Lardinois
March 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Learning hand-eye coordination for robotic grasping

Published on Mar 8, 2016




Continuous visual feedback improves grasp success rate

Published on Mar 8, 2016




One-shot grasping often leads to failed grasp attempts

Published on Mar 8, 2016

----------

